# Pic Request: Dropped low on 18" CCW LM20's



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Im in the market to build a set of ccw LM20's for my mk4 R32 but I want to see how low people can get, Ive seen several on mk5's and such but If you have a mk4 jetta/gti/20th/r32, toss up some pictures to help me out here it would be appreciated.

Im shooting for 18x9/18x10 setup with 215/40 225/40 tires. Word:thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

my old gli is running something close to that, but i dont think he comes in here much, he is deff low on coils tho

just cant remember his name


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

search spitfire481. he has 18 inch ccw's & he is on air :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

there's a local cat here in PA who's running LM20's and bagyards. I'll hunt some pics out!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Im on 18" LM20's but mine are 8.5 fronts and 9.5 rears.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

fuggin dope


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> there's a local cat here in PA who's running LM20's and bagyards. I'll hunt some pics out!


awesome thanks Andrew! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

how about a bump!
Im wantin to see people tucking wheel/tire 18x9's in the front!


----------



## liquide (May 20, 2006)

Here's mine. Not CCW's or tucking rim, but 18x9 et25 fronts :thumbup:



















rears are 18x10 et28


----------



## fmegt (Dec 28, 2006)

some of my car


----------

